# Ducato 08 Autotrail battery dead - help please!



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just a couple of questions as we're getting our motorhome taken out of storage in Portugal. Was under impression the solar panels would keep the vehicle battery charged - WRONG!
We're due to fly out tomorrow so need to pass on answers to the person setting it up for us. The battery is dead as a dodo, has attempted a jump start also to no success.

It has just now been plugged into the mains with the aim that the onboard/in built charger tops up the vehicle battery. We have always assumed that once this charger has topped up the leisure batteries it trickle charges the vehicle battery. Is this the case? And does anyone know if the control panel above the door needs switching over to the vehicle battery setting to enable the charging as we can't quite remember.

Last question, can I anticipate radio and alarm problems afterwards?

Thanks in anticipation of your help. Note to self.....NEVER assume anything!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Redkite,

In order to assist you we will require year make and model number of your motorhome.


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

hi,
its a fiat ducato autotrail 2008. its automatic. is that what you mean?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

My 2007, x250 Arapaho does not automatically switch from charging the LBs to charge the engine battery. I had to fit a special device to facilitate automatic charging of both batteries.

My switch above the door does give me the option to select what battery i want to charge when on EHU, so yes switch it to engine battery.

The onboard charger may unfortunately not charge your engine battery once it gets too low, it's how Sargent set them up. If it's been too low for a period of time it may not take and/or keep a charge, a new battery may be the only solution.

Radio code may also be required, depends on alarm fitted, if it's the standard Fiat alarm it should be fine.

Good luck.

Terry

http://leisurelines.net/battery-charge-manager-leisure--main-battery-3334-p.asp


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you. ive sent this info to my poor f-in-law who is trying to sort this before we fly out tomorrow......


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Also ask him if there is a battery shop nearby just in case. good luck.fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you have a solar panel, in future if leaving it for much more than 1 month, just run a fused wire from the LB+ve to the VB+ve, (fused at both ends as close to each battery as possible) then both will be charged, you can get fancy kit which does it all for you but this works for me every time, if you forget to remove the wire or one of the fuses it will simply blow one of the fuses when you start the engine, but it will start unless it has other issues.


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

quick update. thank you cabby. hes tried again this morning with better jump leads and nothing. so hes just gone to the battery place and bought one. hes fitting it as we speak and thunderstorms are forecast so fingers crossed hes done in time.


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

thank you kev n liz. all noted for him for future. where has the thank you button gone????


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

found it!!!!! think i may be a little stressed......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah but it doesn't work by telepathy    you have to click it


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks again. new battery and all good!!!!!!
off to the airport so tara for now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Enjoy, hope all goes well


----------

